# Water pump/Timing belt , replacement cost?



## vw181 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wife has a leaking water pump on her 99 2.0. Mechanic says timing belt also needs to be changed . What have you guys paid for this service?


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Water pump/Timing belt , replacement cost? (vw181)*

I got a quote from a dealership that was $700. The parts look to be about $200 for everything so i'm gonna go it alone.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Water pump/Timing belt , replacement cost? (vw181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw181* »_Wife has a leaking water pump on her 99 2.0. Mechanic says timing belt also needs to be changed . What have you guys paid for this service?

I had it done not too long ago, $600 to $700 depending on the labor rates at your dealer, most of the cost is Labor, the parts are cheap. That included, system flush, fresh fluid, new thermostat, waterpump, timing belt, v-belt and pulley. 
If you have over 80K mileage the timing belt is a ticking timebomb, may or may not go, of course if it does you will be stranded and also maybe incur a pricey repair if the engine get's damaged. the AEG 2.0L is a interference type engine, so it's risky to avoid. If you plan on keeping the car for a while, it's a safe investment.



_Modified by Njaneer at 4:28 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Water pump/Timing belt , replacement cost? (vw181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw181* »_Wife has a leaking water pump on her 99 2.0. Mechanic says timing belt also needs to be changed . What have you guys paid for this service?

I had it done not too long ago, $600 to $700 depending on the labor rates at your dealer, most of the cost is Labor, the parts are cheap. That included, system flush, fresh fluid, new thermostat, waterpump, timing belt, v-belt and pulley. 
Remember the AEG 2.0L is a interference type engine, if the timing belt breaks you may or may not incur a serious repair bill, more then what it cost to replace. If your planning on keeping the car for a few years then it's a safe investment.


_Modified by Njaneer at 4:32 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Water pump/Timing belt , replacement cost? (vw181)*

We offer the upgraded water pump with metal impeller for $49.95 shipped.
The kit with belt, tensioner, and water pump is $124.95 shipped.
Check them out on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com
In stock with same day shipping, too!


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

I got quoted $1000 for the job, with parts. Considering that's what a used engine costs, I rolls the dice and I takes my chances.


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (WasteOfSpace)*

water pump replacement vs t-belt can be one seperat but at your mllage;. get the 2 4 1. more now less in the long run.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Def. do the belt et all at the same time. $1000 is about right, because they LOVE to jack up the cost. This is an involved job and most shops roll the car out in 2-3 hours, it took me 13 or 14 with lunch breaks included + running off for a tool we didn't know we needed to do it. I recommend the ecstuning kit, and I think that 80k on a 2.0 is the right time to replace the belt, tho my 98 is running at 209k and its belt was changed at 109k -- the belt shows some wear but the car was running till cyl#3 lost compression ... i've known folks to go 200k+ on a single belt, but I don't advise it.


----------

